# FNRttC to Brighton March 9th



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

hooray! We're off to Brighton!

the usual route, with the Streat/Westmeaton variation, although if it's a cold, blowy night we might go via Purley rather than Mitcham. Stop at The Edifice.

Sandra S
Martin B
Ross C
Susie F
Nick L
Stuart A
Francine H
Els V
Mark A
Gavin S
Joan McG
Fred S
Rebecca O


----------



## velovoice (1 Feb 2012)

Yes please, DZ sir.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Yes please, DZ sir.


you're on the list - do please confirm on the revised basics, though


----------



## mistral (1 Feb 2012)

Yes please


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2012)

Me please. You have email confirming I've read the basics.


----------



## velovoice (1 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> you're on the list - do please confirm on the revised basics, though


Yes, sir, I have, thank you!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

Sandra S
Martin B
Ross C
Susie F
Nick L
Stuart A
Francine H
Els V
Mark A
Gavin S
Joan McG
Fred S
Rebecca O-B
Adrian C
Greg C
James P
Tim D
Rachael Y
Gordon P
Jenny M
Jocelyn C S
Ian S
Miranda S
TJ A
Joan A
Martin T
Sandra S
Tim H
Anne H
Nigel 182
Nigel W
Marcus C
Sonia W
Isobel S
Janie K
Gary H
Geraldine M


----------



## clarion (1 Feb 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Feb 2012)

clarion said:


> Thank you.


you have mail


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Feb 2012)

Please add me to this Simon.
Email sent and about to send one about having reread the Basics.
Cheers.


----------



## Tigerbiten (1 Feb 2012)

Please add me to the list as well Simon.
E-mail sent with the info about reading te basics.

Thanks .........


----------



## mcshroom (1 Feb 2012)

Me too please Simon.

I'll send the email when I'm back on a proper computer later tonight


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Feb 2012)

Me coming!!!

Email to be sent too - now done.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2012)

gosh, I hope all these e-mails have confirmation on 'the basics'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2012)

Adrian C
Anne H
Athena K
Chris B
Els V
Francine H
Fred S
Gary H
Gavin S
Geraldine M
Gordon P
Greg C
Ian S
Isobel S
James P
Janie K
Jenny M
Joan A
Joan McG
Jocelyn C S
Marcus C
Mark A
Martin B
Martin T
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel 182
Nigel C
Nigel W
Peter L
Rachael Y
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Ross C
Sandra S
Stuart A
Susie F
Tim D
Tim H
TJ A
Stuart G
Christian B (who came on the first ever FNRttC)


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Feb 2012)

User3094 said:


> Dell whats the minimum sponsorship for the August Brighton gig? ie. at what point does a £17 entry become a £36 "sporting" entry? ta.
> 
> Sorry to go a bit OT


you have pm


----------



## hatler (4 Feb 2012)

Isn't the Hilly 50 the next morning ? That might prove tricky.

Erk.

(And it's Westmeston, not Westmeaton.)


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2012)

hatler said:


> Isn't the Hilly 50 the next morning ? That might prove tricky.
> 
> Erk.
> 
> (And it's Westmeston, not Westmeaton.)


Not sure, the Kent Invicta Grimpeur is on the Sunday though


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Feb 2012)

hatler said:


> Isn't the Hilly 50 the next morning ?


 
Yes


> That might prove tricky.


Yes


> (And it's Westmeston, not Westmeaton.)


Yes


----------



## User10571 (4 Feb 2012)

Torn.

I seem to recall quite enjoying it last year.

Rode down. 
Did the silly 50.
Had my legs ripped off by Adrian on the ride back.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2012)

FNRttC ride back to the Café and register. Ride up hill and down dale to Boxhillaria and collapse. Call for beer!


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Feb 2012)

What time does the Hilly 50 start? The website is rather elusive on that point.


----------



## zigzag (4 Feb 2012)

should start at 10:00. as much as i'd like to ride to the coast, i'll be riding hilly 50 - as it's only once a year.


----------



## User10571 (4 Feb 2012)

1710016 said:


> Yeah? How come all I could hear was your freewheel?


Cock!


----------



## User10571 (4 Feb 2012)

I think Adrian is implying (quite accurately) that as the route from Box Hill to Croydon is almost entirely downhill, no effort should have been involved. 
(Even for those who had just cycled the Silly 50)

Rest assured, nothing was caught in my freewheel.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> OMG! Was it caught in your freewheel?


these Eastern Europeans are phenomenal!


----------



## User10571 (4 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> these Eastern Europeans are phenomenal!


Born in Stockwell


----------



## martint235 (4 Feb 2012)

User10571 said:


> I think Adrian is implying (quite accurately) that as the route from Box Hill to Croydon is almost entirely downhill, no effort should have been involved.
> (Even for those who had just cycled the Silly 50)
> 
> Rest assured, nothing was caught in my freewheel.


And that wasn't the Hilly 50 anyway. It was Dellzeqq's August ride to Midhurst or somewhere like that. I was on the ride back to Croydon with Adrian, User10571 and (I think) Ianrauk


----------



## mr brambles (6 Feb 2012)

Hi, is it too late to sign up for the ride?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Feb 2012)

mr brambles said:


> Hi, is it too late to sign up for the ride?


not if you get in touch by e-mail

see below


----------



## mr brambles (7 Feb 2012)

Email sent!!!


----------



## theclaud (10 Feb 2012)

I'm in for this one, please, DZ.


----------



## martint235 (10 Feb 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'm in for this one, please, DZ.


Yay yellow and brown beer beckons


----------



## martint235 (10 Feb 2012)

1718620 said:


> Are you suggesting that TC is responsible for alcohol consumption?


I would never go so far as to do that. Ever!

No, as part of my New Year Resolution, I will be joining the yellow and brown beer team after this ride (assuming you don't lose me somewhere on purpose)


----------



## JohnTCC (10 Feb 2012)

Simon,
Can I please put my name down for this one

JohnT


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Feb 2012)

JohnTCC said:


> Simon,
> Can I please put my name down for this one
> 
> JohnT


send me an e-mail, John - I'm making sure that my records are up-to-date (it's all a bit QA, but neccessary). Mobile number, CTC number and confirmation on the updated 'basics' please.


----------



## JohnTCC (11 Feb 2012)

DZ... Email sent


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Feb 2012)

Martin B
Ross C
Susie F
Nick L
Stuart A
Francine H
Els V
Mark A
Gavin S
Joan McG
Fred S
Rebecca O-B
Adrian C
Greg C
James P
Tim D
Rachael Y
Gordon P
Jenny M
Jocelyn C S
Ian S
Miranda S
TJ A
Joan A
Martin T
Sandra S
Tim H
Anne H
Nigel C
Chris B
Athena K
Rebecca E
Peter L
Isobel S
Janie K
Gary H
Geraldine M
Nigel 182
Nigel W
Marcus C
Stuart G
Chritian B
Ryan C
Verity
Olaf S
Simon C
Jo T
Matt T
David F
Mick D
Claudine C
Will T
Clive B
Paul C
David R
John T
Steve B
Kristjan J
Jo T
Paul Ro
Gavin S
Grace W
Martin L-S


----------



## Sketchley (12 Feb 2012)

Can I be a maybe please... I cannot take the day off work so would have to get home sleep and come back out. When would you want a confirmed yes / no....


----------



## rb58 (12 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Can I be a maybe please... I cannot take the day off work so would have to get home sleep and come back out. When would you want a confirmed yes / no....


What's all this talk of sleep.....?


----------



## JohnTCC (12 Feb 2012)

Anyone riding back


----------



## rb58 (13 Feb 2012)

Yep. Usually a handful ride back towards Bromley/Bexley. That could work out nicely for you as it wouldn't be much further to the Dartford Crossing and on to Brentwood.


----------



## PlaceOfSaints (13 Feb 2012)

Simon I have sent emails to you about me and Grace joining this ride. Included membership and telephone numbers with confirmation that we have read and understood the new Basics. If you didn't get the emails let me know and will send again, thanks. MartinLS


----------



## Butterfly (14 Feb 2012)

I don't know what I'm going to ride now . It's probably safe to say I'm going to be (even) slower than usual.


----------



## clarion (14 Feb 2012)

Don't be fooled! She still has more bikes than me. But that was by far our poshest and lightest bike.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Feb 2012)

Newsflash: The best bit of tarmac on the ride is being extended - the bottom bit of Lonesome Lane (by now Meath Green lane) is undergoing resurfacing as I type. It should all be finished in a couple of days ready for our visit on the approach to Horley.


----------



## Tim Hall (15 Feb 2012)

And as a bonus, part of the diversion currently in place is signposted "Meth Green". I expect it's like yellow or brown beer, but with that Bitrex after taste.


----------



## User10571 (15 Feb 2012)

1723897 said:


> Oh, I hope that doesn't make User10571 corner too fast.


Is that a reference to me and my two-wheeled dexterity on corners?
Or the two-wheeled dexterity of others at a location of the same name?
The two things being _quite_ different...


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Feb 2012)

User10571 said:


> Is that a reference to me and my two-wheeled dexterity on corners?
> Or the two-wheeled dexterity of others at a location of the same name?
> The two things being _quite_ different...


it's 'cos you is a legend.....


----------



## User10571 (15 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's 'cos you is a legend.....


Blush response....

That freaks me. Just a bit.


----------



## Butterfly (15 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I was very sorry to hear you have been so cruelly parted from your lovely bike, Butterfly!  Hasn't Clarion got something in his vast collection that can be fettled to fit you?


 
None of his do. I can probably spend the time between now and the ride removing stuff (racks etc) from my galaxy to make it lighter.

And my exposure Maxx-D light was on the Trek when it was pinched


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Feb 2012)

Butterfly said:


> None of his do. I can probably spend the time between now and the ride removing stuff (racks etc) from my galaxy to make it lighter.
> 
> And my exposure Maxx-D light was on the Trek when it was pinched


 
What size you after? I can lend you my Super Galaxy for this ride if you want? Or the Silver Spesh E5 even if need be? Both 54cms...


----------



## clarion (16 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> Bring the tandem? Go on, you know you want to!


 
This will probably be the answer.

It has racks and mudguards, btw.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2012)

clarion said:


> This will probably be the answer.
> 
> It has racks and mudguards, btw.


please refer to the blog


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2012)

Adrian C
Andrew B
Anne H
Athena K
Charlie B
Chris B
Chritian B
Claudine C
Clive B
David D
David F
David R
Edmar G
Eliza L
Els V
Francine H
Fred S
Gary H
Gavin S
Geraldine M
Gordon P
Grace W
Greg C
Ian S
Isobel S
James P
Janie K
Jenny M
Jeremy H
Jo T
Joan A
Joan McG
Jocelyn C S
John T
Katie S
Kristjan J
Marcus C
Marek F
Mark A
Martin B
Martin L-S
Martin T
Matt T
Mick D
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel C
Nigel W
Olaf S
Paul C
Paul Ro
Peter L
Rachael Y
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Ross C
Sandra S
Simon C
Steve B
Stuart A
Stuart G
Susie F
Tacey L
Tim D
Tim H
TJ A
Verity S
Will T
Sonia
Ian A
Katie S
Jude H
Marilyn B 
Rubina S 
Rosie P
David D
Ben H
Anthony McC
Muhayman J
Julie G
Eddie C
Ash M-F


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2012)

Don't forget to add me to the list please


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Feb 2012)

Err, where's my name? Who'd I upset? 


Edit:


----------



## Butterfly (18 Feb 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> What size you after? I can lend you my Super Galaxy for this ride if you want? Or the Silver Spesh E5 even if need be? Both 54cms...


That's really kind, thank you. I think they would be a little big - I have reach issues, but thank you. I'll sort something out. Should get some insurance money or a new bike from them, but maybe not in time!


----------



## Tim Hall (18 Feb 2012)

We do seem to have a veritable swarm of Els Vs though.


----------



## JohnTCC (18 Feb 2012)

Butterfly said:


> That's really kind, thank you. I think they would be a little big - I have reach issues, but thank you. I'll sort something out. Should get some insurance money or a new bike from them, but maybe not in time!


 
If you dont I have a 50cm you can borrow


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2012)

The Galaxy would cope fine Butterfly. It wouldn't be the only tourer on the route 

About 'teh rulez' on mudguards and racks - some time I'm going to have to put the front racks on as well especially for you DZ


----------



## Sketchley (19 Feb 2012)

Is now the time to say that I now have mudguards......


----------



## srw (19 Feb 2012)

I've had mudguards on each of the FNRttCs I've done. On one of them we had a rack as well. And we will have mudguards and a rack on the way up to JOG.


----------



## mmmmartin (19 Feb 2012)

it'd be rude not to, especially to the person behind who otherwise would get a face full of spray. Two wheels good: mudguards better. I flaunt my rack and Carradice.


----------



## hillclimber (19 Feb 2012)

I'd like to put my name down for the Brighton ride please Simon, it's looking very busy!
Thanks


----------



## Butterfly (19 Feb 2012)

JohnTCC said:


> If you dont I have a 50cm you can borrow


That's really kind. I think I'll be sorted though.


----------



## hatler (20 Feb 2012)

I've sported racks on all FNRttC appearances, and mudguards on those where I've joined at HPC. No failures as yet.

And DZ still talks to me.

Has anyone ever heard him express an opinion on trailer bikes ?


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Feb 2012)

I love trailer bikes!


----------



## rb58 (21 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I love trailer bikes!


..... but what if they have mudguards?


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2012)

rb58 said:


> ..... but what if they have mudguards?


Ooh it's almost like you're saying "Can I be a TEC please?"


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ooh it's almost like you're saying *"Can I be a TEC please?"*


of course you can - all you had to do is ask........


----------



## martint235 (21 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> of course you can - all you had to do is ask........


----------



## rb58 (21 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> of course you can - all you had to do is ask........


LOL! LOL! LOL! LOL!


----------



## ttcycle (21 Feb 2012)

Any people thinking of getting a groupsave train ticket back?

We're looking at possibly booking our tickets in advance but if there were any takers...what times were people set on heading back?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ooh it's almost like you're saying "Can I be a TEC please?"


TEC ing being a privilege, not a chore, of course. (All the best drinks are in the tail-end saloon...)


----------



## hatler (22 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I love trailer bikes!


 Phew !


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Any people thinking of getting a groupsave train ticket back?
> 
> We're looking at possibly booking our tickets in advance but if there were any takers...what times were people set on heading back?


groupsave (four tickets for the price of two) can be had on the morning - it's a question of corralling confused cyclists in to groups of four. Bear in mind, though, that you have to queue for the tickets rather than get them from the machine - and the queues at Brighton station can be lengthy. Bear in mind also that you have to travel together, so you'll presumably be looking for people going to East Croydon or Clapham Junction.


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2012)

Aperitif said:


> TEC ing being a privilege, not a chore, of course. (All the best drinks are in the tail-end saloon...)


And I have just purchased a hip flask for this very purpose. Now Metaxa or whisky?


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2012)

1734121 said:


> Narrow it down a bit. What whisky?


Left to my own devices probably Laphroaig. Not much of a whisky connoisseur, it could even end up being Famous Grouse.

I am leaning towards Metaxa 7 star though although my local shop only sells it in litre bottles which would be a waste for a 6oz hip flask.


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2012)

1734127 said:


> If your local shop is selling Metaxa that needs to be drunk within 48 hours of opening, you need a new local shop.


Is there a Metaxa that doesn't need to be drunk within 48 hours? Damn I've been telling SWMBO that it's like very short life milk.


----------



## Sketchley (22 Feb 2012)

My hip flask often has this in it. http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/


----------



## Sketchley (22 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Any people thinking of getting a groupsave train ticket back?
> 
> We're looking at possibly booking our tickets in advance but if there were any takers...what times were people set on heading back?


 
If I come then yes to Clapham. However, tickets on Southern's website to Clapham are currently either £4.50 or £ 6.75 (depending on the which train) each which is less than 4 people would pay each on group save. You do have to specify which train though...


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2012)

Sketchley said:


> If I come then yes to Clapham.* However, tickets on Southern's website to Clapham are currently either £4.50 or £ 6.75* (depending on the which train) each which is less than 4 people would pay each on group save. You do have to specify which train though...


thanks for that - they only had the 10% offer the other day! I've sent out a group e-mail!


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Feb 2012)

Grace

I may well be up for a groupsave, on the day - if your destination is Clapham J?
Looked into the advance tickets, as mentioned by Sketchley but think I will wait until the morning and see how it pans out. Probably shoot for sometime between 9:30 and 11... as a departure.

Cheers


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2012)

Please note that the SMRbtH will be in full effect for this ride.....
I will be more then happy of some company and will be dragging my arse back to home via Crawley and East Croydon.


----------



## mmmmartin (22 Feb 2012)

there may also be a tunbridge wells posse riding back, if the weather is OK


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Feb 2012)

Adrian C
Andrew B
Anne H
Athena K
Charlie B
Chris B
Chritian B
Claudine C
Clive B
David D
David F
David R
Edmar G
Eliza L
Els V
Francine H
Fred S
Gary H
Gavin S
Geraldine M
Gordon P
Grace W
Greg C
Ian S
Isobel S
James P
Janie K
Jenny M
Jeremy H
Jo T
Joan A
Joan McG
Jocelyn C S
John T
Katie S
Kristjan J
Marcus C
Marek F
Mark A
Martin B
Martin L-S
Martin T
Matt T
Mick D
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel C
Nigel W
Olaf S
Paul C
Paul Ro
Peter L
Rachael Y
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Ross C
Sandra S
Simon C
Steve B
Stuart A
Stuart G
Susie F
Tacey L
Tim D
Tim H
TJ A
Verity S
Will T
Sonia
Ian A
Katie S
Jude H
Marilyn B 
Rubina S 
Rosie P
David D
Ben H
Anthony McC
Muhayman J
Julie G
Eddie C
Ash M-F
Dave J
David C
Alison H
Matthew O'B
Kerry S
Justin R


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> Left to my own devices probably Laphroaig. Not much of a whisky connoisseur, it could even end up being *Famous Grouse*.
> 
> I am leaning towards Metaxa 7 star though although my local shop only sells it in litre bottles which would be a waste for a 6oz hip flask.


White Grouse could become appropriately chilled in a TEC's hip flask....

I'll be packing Clynelish in mine, (and young mr marinyork's bottle of highland park in my saddlebag - assuming paul is coming.)


----------



## ttcycle (22 Feb 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Grace
> 
> I may well be up for a groupsave, on the day - if your destination is Clapham J?
> Looked into the advance tickets, as mentioned by Sketchley but think I will wait until the morning and see how it pans out. Probably shoot for sometime between 9:30 and 11... as a departure.
> ...


 
Ah, SD...just this moment we've got our advance tickets - they worked out significantly cheaper than groupsave we went with that instead.

Departing from Brighton at 10:19


----------



## rb58 (22 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Please note that the SMRbtH will be in full effect for this ride.....
> I will be more then happy of some company and will be dragging my arse back to home via Crawley and East Croydon.


 Be rude not to.....


----------



## martint235 (22 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Please note that the SMRbtH will be in full effect for this ride.....
> I will be more then happy of some company and will be dragging my arse back to home via Crawley and East Croydon.





rb58 said:


> Be rude not to.....


I'll be thinking of you both. First time I'm committed to getting a train back from a FNRttC!


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Feb 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Ah, SD...just this moment we've got our advance tickets - they worked out significantly cheaper than groupsave we went with that instead.
> 
> Departing from Brighton at 10:19


 
Roger that, TT


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Feb 2012)

Don't suppose anyone not riding is likely to put in an appearance at either Ditchling Beacon or the Madeira who might be prepared to do a spot of portage?

I've got some black yellow beer you see....


----------



## Nigel182 (23 Feb 2012)

martint235 said:


> And I have just purchased a hip flask for this very purpose. Now Metaxa or whisky?


 
I'm in for TEC duties and Hip Flask will be filled with Spiced Rum as usual....!!!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Feb 2012)

1734121 said:


> Narrow it down a bit. What whisky?


Andrij often has a nice one up his sleeve (especially if his pockets are full) - I used to offer Cragganmore - nice enough to make porridge with and decent enough as anaesthetic. Nowadays, XOcognac seems popular. And I did savour the 'Southend concoction', Adrian, which was..?


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2012)

Party at the back then. We'd better bring fairy lights!


----------



## marinyork (23 Feb 2012)

GregCollins said:


> White Grouse could become appropriately chilled in a TEC's hip flask....
> 
> I'll be packing Clynelish in mine, (and young mr marinyork's bottle of highland park in my saddlebag - assuming paul is coming.)


 
I am coming, missing Ramsgate, but just working out the details this week. Which reminds me, I'm just about to launch another Friday's Jersey challenge .


----------



## theclaud (23 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a question of corralling *confused* cyclists in to groups of four.


 
Likin' the euphemism...


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

has anybody noticed that there's a 'naughty boys at the back of the bus' thing creeping in. I might have to send Susie and Claudine back there to keep order.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> has anybody noticed that there's a 'naughty boys at the back of the bus' thing creeping in. I might have to send Susie and Claudine back there to keep order.


 

Can I be TEC too please


----------



## marinyork (23 Feb 2012)

Is there a whisky waymarking thing going on too?


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> has anybody noticed that there's a 'naughty boys at the back of the bus' thing creeping in.


 
Creeping in? It's been going on for some time!


----------



## StuAff (23 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> has anybody noticed that there's a 'naughty boys at the back of the bus' thing creeping in. I might have to send Susie and Claudine back there to keep order.


I'm not convinced that'll improve matters...


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Creeping in? It's been going on for some time!


Just don't stop it now! I've only just discovered it! What's the point racing along at the front when there's a mobile bar at the back!


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

StuAff said:


> I'm not convinced that'll improve matters...


he's soooooooo dead!


----------



## StuAff (23 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> he's soooooooo dead!


I was merely making the point that you don't want 50 TECs


----------



## StuAff (23 Feb 2012)

1736186 said:


> That all depends on the interpretation of the word "improve".


Indeed. Yes, the lovely ladies might bring order to the back. Or make the back so attractive there's no-one up front....


----------



## martint235 (23 Feb 2012)

1736198 said:


> Take your hands off the spade.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Feb 2012)

Adrian C
Andrew B
Anne H
Athena K
Charlie B
Chris B
Chritian B
Claudine C
Clive B
David D
David F
David R
Edmar G
Eliza L
Els V
Francine H
Fred S
Gary H
Gavin S
Geraldine M
Gordon P
Grace W
Greg C
Ian S
Isobel S
James P
Janie K
Jenny M
Jeremy H
Jo T
Joan A
Joan McG
Jocelyn C S
John T
Katie S
Kristjan J
Marcus C
Marek F
Mark A
Martin B
Martin L-S
Martin T
Matt T
Mick D
Miranda S
Nick L
Nigel C
Nigel W
Olaf S
Paul C
Paul Ro
Peter L
Rachael Y
Rebecca E
Rebecca O-B
Ross C
Sandra S
Simon C
Steve B
Stuart A
Stuart G
Susie F
Tacey L
Tim D
Tim H
TJ A
Verity S
Will T
Sonia
Ian A
Katie S
Jude H
Marilyn B 
Rubina S 
Rosie P
David D
Ben H
Anthony McC
Muhayman J
Julie G
Eddie C
Ash M-F
Dave J
David C
Alison H
Matthew O'B
Kerry S
Justin R
Ben H
Richard E
Ludwig S


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2012)

marinyork said:


> I am coming, missing Ramsgate, but just working out the details this week. Which reminds me, I'm just about to launch another Friday's Jersey challenge .


Top. I shall bubble wrap it and ensure it rides shotgun to the Beacon where, no doubt, some form of formal presentation can take place.


----------



## tubbystar (23 Feb 2012)

First FNRttC proper for me. Anyone going up on the train from Brighton Friday night?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2012)

1736602 said:


> There was a tiny crescent moon over London Bridge this evening# which tells us that it is only two weeks away tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> #From where I was standing. Alternative views are available.


Twas glorious on my run this evening. I stopped and looked in awe and thought "Oh crap, only two weeks to FNRttC"


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Feb 2012)

tubbystar said:


> First FNRttC proper for me. Anyone going up on the train from Brighton Friday night?


 
Going from Three Bridges, on something that arrives at Victoria at 2320, just in time for a pasty. Which reminds me, better order the train tickets now for a bit of Advanced Fare cheapness.


----------



## Tigerbiten (23 Feb 2012)

tubbystar said:


> First FNRttC proper for me. Anyone going up on the train from Brighton Friday night?


 I'm going to be aiming for the 9 o'clock slow train in to Victoria.
Gets me in silly early but there's a lot more room for the trike on that train.
If I miss that one, there are a couple of quick trains I could get.
But the trike is a very interesting fit on them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2012)

Is this a sort of moodgourd that his dellness could approve of? Now on sale at wibble.

apologies that the illustration below contains tragic hipster and/or potential cockwomble


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2012)

1736960 said:


> That's rather clever. I'm not sure why I would want to take my rear mudguard off and put it in my bag but still clever.


I may obtain one for my brooks bethroned plug, and see if can be wrangled onto the arse of an ht mtb, as I have grown rather tired of the brewers droop suffered by my crud.

these boys do one which fixes on with zip ties for the tragically unhip too.


----------



## gbs (24 Feb 2012)

1736960 said:


> That's rather clever. I'm not sure why I would want to take my rear mudguard off and put it in my bag but still clever.


 
Possibly because it looks b****y awful - whatever the colour. I know, I am old-fashsioned.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Feb 2012)

Slightly off-thread, i know, but I thought I'd point out that a new bike shop opens soon at the north end of Southwark Bridge. There may be discounted loveliness to attract victims of consumer hype. But the bikes inside would be no good for FNRttC-ers, as when I looked this morning, hardly any had mudguards.


----------



## Sketchley (24 Feb 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Slightly off-thread, i know, but I thought I'd point out that a new bike shop opens soon at the north end of Southwark Bridge. There may be discounted loveliness to attract victims of consumer hype. But the bikes inside would be no good for FNRttC-ers, as when I looked this morning, hardly any had mudguards.


 
Do you have the name of shop and maybe a link?


----------



## User10571 (28 Feb 2012)

1742585 said:


> It's a  Cycle Surgery, on Upper Thames Street, just east of Southwark Bridge.


Interestingly, I am reliably informed that it occupies the site of the last car dealership in the city. Used to sell VWs. Opened for trading as a cycle shop yesterday.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

this is but one of three new bike shops that have opened between Streatham Hill and Islington. Apart from Cycle Surgery, there's one around the back of Bobbin Bicycles (X-Globe, which is linked to BB) and that dynamic Mr. Balfe has opened a second shop in Kennington

http://www.balfesbikes.co.uk/

I've not counted them, but I'd say that we pass twelve bike shops in just over seven miles


----------



## AlexB (28 Feb 2012)

Simon, is there room for one more on this one? I've read the revised T&C's.

Alex


----------



## thom (29 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I might have to send Susie and Claudine back there to keep orders flowing.


FTFY


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Feb 2012)

AlexB said:


> Simon, is there room for one more on this one? I've read the revised T&C's.
> 
> Alex


yes there is!


----------



## marinyork (1 Mar 2012)

Just over a week to go . Can't wait. Not sure whether the message got across that I'd read the revised basics and stuff a while ago .


----------



## hatler (1 Mar 2012)

Can I come ?

Footy commitment the following morning means that the Hilly 50 is no longer possible (sadly).

I've read the new Ts & Cs.

I won't be able to arrange coffee, sorry.


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Mar 2012)

I have entered the Imvicta Hilly Grimpeur 100k on the Sunday and the Brighton ride. Ulp.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Mar 2012)

hatler said:


> Can I come ?
> 
> Footy commitment the following morning means that the Hilly 50 is no longer possible (sadly).
> 
> ...


ooh, yes indeedy. Send me an e-mail if you can


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Mar 2012)

For anyone who hasn't yet bought a return ticket back to London, Southern have just launched another sale - 34% off fares booked before 15th April, available here.


----------



## JohnTCC (2 Mar 2012)

Can they fit all of these bikes on the trains?


----------



## hatler (2 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> ooh, yes indeedy. Send me an e-mail if you can


 Done.


----------



## mmmmartin (2 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> 34% off fares booked before 15th April


Still not as good as the extra added loveliness of 
_GROUPSAVE_​


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> I have entered the Imvicta Hilly Grimpeur 100k on the Sunday and the Brighton ride. Ulp.


I'm on the Grimpeur too if I can figure out the route from the routesheet. If not I'll just follow everyone else.


----------



## mmmmartin (2 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> I'm on the Grimpeur too if I can figure out the route from the routesheet


Do you want a gpx file?


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Do you want a gpx file?


Thanks but I need to do this myself really. If I can't then my audaxing career is going to be shortlived.

However if I've not figured it out by next Sat I may be in touch. I can read the route sheet the guy sent to me but when I then look at the map, it just doesn't map properly eg there'll be a T junction in the routesheet where I can't see one on the map. I'll be giving it another go on Sunday.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Mar 2012)

JohnTCC said:


> Can they fit all of these bikes on the trains?


we've never had a problem, and this isn't our biggest Brighton ride. There are six trains an hour, and the returnees are usually spread over four hours (and a couple of tables, but that's a different story).


----------



## JohnTCC (2 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> we've never had a problem, and this isn't our biggest Brighton ride. There are six trains an hour, and the returnees are usually spread over four hours (and a couple of tables, but that's a different story).



Thanks... Just wondering as its my first ride with you


----------



## DaveJ (3 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Thanks but I need to do this myself really. If I can't then my audaxing career is going to be shortlived.
> 
> However if I've not figured it out by next Sat I may be in touch. I can read the route sheet the guy sent to me but when I then look at the map, it just doesn't map properly eg there'll be a T junction in the routesheet where I can't see one on the map. I'll be giving it another go on Sunday.


 
GoogleMaps and especially StreetView is good for this. You can see what the junctions actually look like. Sometimes they are marked quite differently to the way you'd expect from the map.

Dave


----------



## martint235 (3 Mar 2012)

Cheers will be having another go tomorrow. Sleep after FNRttC Ramsgate beckons....


----------



## hatler (4 Mar 2012)

I have a ticket for the 8.49 Brighton to London service going spare, though my final destination is Raynes Park, so it gets you as far as Clapham Junction if anyone's interested.

£4.95 face value, but if someone would like instead to pay my Fridays subs that would be a perfectly acceptable exchange.


----------



## Christophe (4 Mar 2012)

Simon, Yes please!

Ta

Christophe


----------



## Sketchley (4 Mar 2012)

Are people staying for beer in the morning, trying to work out a good time to book a train for....


----------



## martint235 (4 Mar 2012)

1751019 said:


> I'd hazard a guess that such an eventuality might well transpire.


"Say it ain't so Joe"


----------



## ianrauk (4 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Are people staying for beer in the morning, trying to work out a good time to book a train for....


 

Or you could join the ride back


----------



## Sketchley (4 Mar 2012)

Ride back or beer, tough call that one.....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Ride back or beer, tough call that one.....


Don't stay for beer, Chris - you'll get taken to the cleaners...


----------



## Sketchley (4 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Don't stay for beer, Chris - you'll get taken to the cleaners...



Never heard that one.....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Never heard that one.....


I do it once a year (it just happened to coincide with you again) and have no other pressing matters to deal with.


----------



## deckertim (5 Mar 2012)

I can't make this now.  This is one of my favourite rides so not pleased.


----------



## mcshroom (6 Mar 2012)

deckertim said:


> I can't make this now.  This is one of my favourite rides so not pleased.


----------



## mcshroom (6 Mar 2012)

I've just checked my tickets. To get there and back involves 15 pieces of orange cardboard


----------



## martint235 (7 Mar 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I've just checked my tickets. To get there and back involves 15 pieces of orange cardboard


How? Are you going via Cornwall?


----------



## mcshroom (7 Mar 2012)

Tickets: -
Sellafield-London
Brighton-London
London-Sellafield

Cycle Reservations: -
Preston to London (x2)
Brighton-London (x2)
London to Preston (x2)
Preston-Barrow in Furness (x2)

Seat Reservations: -
Preston-London
Brighton-London
London-Preston
Preston-Barrow in Furness

Total = 15

Although if I can't shift this bug by tomorrow I won't be going unfortunately. I haven't been able to get out on the bike since Thursday and I feel rotten.


----------



## Sketchley (7 Mar 2012)

Train home booked.


----------



## rb58 (7 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Train home booked.


The SMRbtH is ideal training for day one of LonJog........


----------



## clarion (7 Mar 2012)

We plan to ride to a different train line in the morning. We've met the station staff at Brighton before.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> We plan to ride to a different train line in the morning. We've met the station staff at Brighton before.


they're alright really. Bear in mind that the train line to the east isn't working. Hove might be your best bet, although it's a bit of a faff if the lift isn't working.


----------



## Sketchley (7 Mar 2012)

rb58 said:


> The SMRbtH is ideal training for day one of LonJog........


 
Not this time. If I ride to work tomorrow (not decided) I'll be over 200 miles this week alone (excluding Ramsgate Ride) come Saturday morning that's training enough. Anyway booked the 12:49 train and I intend to drink beer before heading home.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Mar 2012)

1754356 said:


> Really? I have only had one poor experience there and that was the day after the BHF L2B.


 

Yup, whenever I have used the train back from Brighton it's never been a problem with staff.


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2012)

Been no problem going west for me either. I'll probably go for the SMRbtH option. Saturday night I'm intending to do User10571's ride out to Kent for the Richborough power station demolition, so riding home should make sure I get a decent afternoon's sleep 

Edit: Engineering work, buses between Littlehampton and Barnham. So riding at least part way for sure this Saturday!


----------



## clarion (7 Mar 2012)

1754356 said:


> Really? I have only had one poor experience there and that was the day after the BHF L2B.


 
I've had a few issues with officious gate staff splitting up Clarion riders.

We were planning to head for Uckfield, which is pretty straightforward, and a station we know well (as well as being unstaffed).


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Mar 2012)

Clarion, are you and the lovely Butterfly doing the ride inna tandem stylee? And do we have any other Tandemistas on the list?


----------



## srw (7 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Clarion, are you and the lovely Butterfly doing the ride inna tandem stylee? And do we have any other Tandemistas on the list?


 Not here - we're in Wells for my little brother's 40th birthday (which makes me feel very old indeed).


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Mar 2012)

I think there's one tandem


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> I've had a few issues with officious gate staff splitting up Clarion riders.
> 
> We were planning to head for Uckfield, which is pretty straightforward, and a station we know well (as well as being unstaffed).


Unstaffed Uckfield? That's not a station - more of a clarion call.


----------



## gary in derby (7 Mar 2012)

will you guys be doing it again later in the year?


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Mar 2012)

See here for the whole thingy. Brighton's next turn is 3rd August, but there's loads of 'em.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Mar 2012)

I didn't notice this before - There's a beer festival in Hove town hall this weekend - link

Doesn't open until 11am though and I'll be on a train home by then


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Mar 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I didn't notice this before - There's a beer festival in Hove town hall this weekend - link
> 
> Doesn't open until 11am though and I'll be on a train home by then


I intend to have a little beer festival of my own _on_ the way home, at The Partridge, Partridge Green.

Dark Star Brewery tied house. Yum Yum.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2012)

Beer? Trains? Brighton? Pah. More importantly, I think it is someone's day of note today. Mr Calm, aide de camp to Her Majesty and the only scout who can create tea and cakes in the middle of the night using a Swiss Army Knife and a copy of 'Two Go Mad in Tandem' - a previously unknown Enid Blyton book. Happy birthday Tim.







Actually, this snap was taken outside the Madeira Café last year. If you look at the next picture, the fine glasswork of the café windows can clearly be seen - a veritable delight, this Brighton seafront.


----------



## Tim Hall (8 Mar 2012)

Cheers, Teef.

The second photo is celebrating International Women's Day I guess.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Cheers, Teef.
> 
> The second photo is celebrating International Women's Day I guess.


National Union of Miners. Ice cream when I think back to those dark old days...


----------



## mistral (8 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> National Union of Miners. Ice cream when I think back to those dark old days...


 
Yes, Happy Birthday Tim





and I thought NUM refered to the effects of the recumbents pedal ....


----------



## ttcycle (8 Mar 2012)

Hi

have had a cold all this week that still hasn't shifted properly. still planning on coming but will gauge it on the ride. If I'm really peak then it's best if I turn off at the edges of London or beforehand as don't fancy a repeat of the time i tried Brighton when not quite recovered See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Mar 2012)

Weather is looking alright isn't it? About nine degrees and a gentle crosswind. I'll take it!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Weather is looking alright isn't it? About nine degrees and a gentle crosswind. I'll take it!


 

How will we recognise you SD?


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> How will we recognise you SD?


 
SImple - I'll be the one directly to the left and behind you for the entire ride


----------



## Mice (8 Mar 2012)

Slightly OT - Happy Birthday Tim!!

Hope it was fun and  with and 


I put a few snaps here https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...authkey=Gv1sRgCMSW1a7z6eK32QE&feat=directlink

M


----------



## mcshroom (9 Mar 2012)

Can someone pick me up a couple of spare tubes (700x25c) before tonight and I'll pay you back for them please? 

I've just killed my spare tube and had to patch another one on the way into work this morning, and I have no way of getting to a bike shop before tonight now as I catch a train south straight from site this evening.


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2012)

Continental ones OK? I have a load..?


----------



## mcshroom (9 Mar 2012)

Thanks (Conti would be great thanks - or anything else really)


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Mar 2012)

Whilst Adrian's and StuAff's replies are helpful, they haven't addressed the key issue: Which brand of talc would Sir like his tubes doused with?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

belated birthday greetings, Timster!


----------



## StuartG (9 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Weather is looking alright isn't it? About nine degrees and a gentle crosswind. I'll take it!


Cloudy, so no Northern Lights, but don't forget the tin foil:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/09/solar_storm_cme_sting_in_tail/







"_spacecraft in low orbit can expect increased drag effects, and may have to fire their engines to maintain speed_"
Hmmm ... this will be me ...


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Mar 2012)

Alas I am needed elsewhere from early on Saturday morning for the rest of the day so cannot spend the night in funster mode with matey-chums with bike up the Beacon, as it were. I was looking forward to seeing Charlie B's new mount. Mr Dell has had apologetic email. See you on the Bognor ride.


----------



## CharlieB (9 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Alas I am needed elsewhere from early on Saturday morning for the rest of the day so cannot spend the night in funster mode with matey-chums with bike up the Beacon, as it were. *I was looking forward to seeing Charlie B's new mount.* Mr Dell has had apologetic email. See you on the Bognor ride.


No, that won't be until the end of the month, fingers x'ed. It's probably the jolly little blue and yellow Brompton tonight.


----------



## deckertim (9 Mar 2012)

Have a good ride everyone and sorry I can't make it, looks like it is going to be a good one.


----------



## jefmcg (9 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> No, that won't be until the end of the month, fingers x'ed. It's probably the jolly little blue and yellow Brompton tonight.


 There goes my USP: i was the only folder on the Whitstable ride.


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2012)

Simon, I'm not sure if this has been mentioned but the bottom end of Ditchling Road (as you head down towards St Peters Church into the town proper) is closed to traffic.
I just go onto the pavement on the right for 50 yards, which I suggest you do, but a convoluted diversion is signed.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Mar 2012)

I hope you all have a great ride.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

rich p said:


> Simon, I'm not sure if this has been mentioned but the bottom end of Ditchling Road (as you head down towards St Peters Church into the town proper) is closed to traffic.
> I just go onto the pavement on the right for 50 yards, which I suggest you do, but a convoluted diversion is signed.


yup - they've been told. It's a walk around.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

jefmcg said:


> There goes my USP: i was the only folder on the Whitstable ride.


Not even a little bit tempted to do this one on my Brommie.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

1757969 said:


> Only a teensy bit tempted to take mine. It does have to be done some time though.


I agree. Perhaps next Brighton? Will we persuade Sooz?


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2012)

1757977 said:


> I had mentally pencilled Southend in.



Yes that does sound a bit mental.


----------



## User10571 (9 Mar 2012)

Have a good ride, all!

I confess to having succumbed to the lure of cordite and commercial explosives, which prevent me from joining y'all tonight.

Enjoy the road.

And the ride.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

1757977 said:


> I had mentally pencilled Southend in.


I think i can see how that might be preferable. Never done it. Would have to come back by train anyway, getting home involves crossing London, and catching a train out of the smoke down the Arun valley. Perfect multi-modal opportunity.

Sarfend it is then. I shall not be removing the mood gourds, natch, and I may fit the spuds.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

Thinks... my chainset/bb has been creaking all week. Have I got time to fettle it or should I catch some Zzzz's?


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Thinks... my chainset/bb has been creaking all week. Have I got time to fettle it or should I catch some Zzzz's?


 
Tricky choice but I think I'd opt for the zzz's! Might end up making the BB worse?


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Mar 2012)

Ooops


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

It has ended. In tears, and a little dance. Torque wrench slipped. Have put it all back together. Will test ride between Victoria and HPC. If nothing falls off we are good to go. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Mar 2012)

I hopePaul Marinyork likes Royal Lochnagar. Buggered if I can find that bottle of Highland Park he won in the altimeter challenge. 

I suspect the lovely Helen may have hidden it from me for Lent.


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2012)

Right bike is ready. Brandy is in hip flask. Useless cycle reservation is in wallet. Might get a bit of sleep now


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Right bike is ready. Brandy is in hip flask. Useless cycle reservation is in wallet. Might get a bit of sleep now



Armwarmers in jersey pocket?


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> Armwarmers in jersey pocket?


Ooh look, there's Satan on skis.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

new front tyre, fresh batteries in the Hope lights, and Chris of the Scouts has just called up to say that it's ten degrees and clear in Horley.


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Mar 2012)

Have fun everyone, and wrap up warm.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Mar 2012)

Feeling peaky- will have to wait until next time. Have a fun ride everyone.


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2012)

On my way- early enough finish at work to make the faster service. Last-minute bike change means the TT's FNRttC debut will have to wait, so on the Trek tonight. See you all soon...


----------



## marinyork (9 Mar 2012)

Enjoy the ride everyone. Have a safer ride than I did to the railway station  . Hmmm can't get upload to work in this state.

If anyone else reads this drink the entire load of whisky at top of the beacon without me! Give it to all, to newbies, to people I've met once or twice, those I've met many times and none. If they don't like whisky I'm sure Charlie B, User482 and GregC can polish off the rest.

I told you I didn't like downhill.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2012)

what happened Marin, why aren't you now joining us?


----------



## marinyork (9 Mar 2012)

I crashed downhill on the way to the railway station. It is slightly damp at this end and I got it wrong. I have five small injuries on me. Bit silly really . But I haven't done a telesonic99.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> what happened Marin, why aren't you now joining us?


He got attacked by one of Frank's buzzards...

Crash? Get well soon Paul if so, and have an eventful, reportageful ride all. I'm off to zzzzzzz.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2012)

sorry to hear that, heal quick.


----------



## marinyork (9 Mar 2012)

Thanks, it is a shame. Been a long time since the ones last autumn and there isn't another Brighton one for a very long time.


----------



## marinyork (9 Mar 2012)




----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2012)

Ouch. Got message but only just seen thread. Mend soon, Paul.


----------



## swarm_catcher (9 Mar 2012)

Have a good ride everybody. Take lots of pictures. May see you at the Madeira, have baked a cake to bring and share.


----------



## marinyork (9 Mar 2012)

swarm_catcher said:


> Have a good ride everybody. Take lots of pictures. May see you at the Madeira, have baked a cake to bring and share.


 
Madeira cake?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Mar 2012)

A fledgling Cy(cle) Twombly in the making with this photo. Of course, you should have shaved your legs, Paul...but I suppose that might have made your trousers a bit flappy...Nothing broken ie: above the shoulders I hope...must have left you a bit ashen-faced once the shock set in...

Edit: I've just realised  Without Paul, Simon isn't going to have a sleeping partner at the table this morning...unless McWobble is en route. A lovely 10C in London at the moment, cloudy, overcast - but enough about me. 'Bon ap'. in slimybreakfastworld, you lot.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2012)

Well that was eventful! Thanks to all that helped/assisted with my rear mech problem. Special thanks to Greg who rode with me part of the way. Joan, Ruby and I arrived at Haywards Heath with no problems although I really do need to work on my navigation skills (and remember to look up for signposts).

Back home in Balham, feeling a little grumpy so will buy a bike-related item then have brekky, then take the bike to the shop.

Next ride............


----------



## frank9755 (10 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> A fledgling Cy(cle) Twombly in the making with this photo. Of course, you should have shaved your legs, Paul...but I suppose that might have made your trousers a bit flappy...Nothing broken ie: above the shoulders I hope...must have left you a bit ashen-faced once the shock set in...
> 
> Edit: I've just realised  Without Paul, Simon isn't going to have a sleeping partner at the table this morning...unless McWobble is en route. A lovely 10C in London at the moment, cloudy, overcast - but enough about me. 'Bon ap'. in slimybreakfastworld, you lot.


 
Teef, you have just completely blown that up out of all proportion...

Paul, thanks for the reminder that I need to pop down to the farmers' market to get some stewing steak!

Hope everyone had a good ride on a mild evening.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Mar 2012)

marinyork said:


> Enjoy the ride everyone. Have a safer ride than I did to the railway station  . Hmmm can't get upload to work in this state.
> 
> If anyone else reads this drink the entire load of whisky at top of the beacon without me! Give it to all, to newbies, to people I've met once or twice, those I've met many times and none. If they don't like whisky I'm sure Charlie B, User482 and GregC can polish off the rest.
> 
> I told you I didn't like downhill.


Oh Paul. So sorry to hear this. Heal quick and get well soon. The whisky went down a treat atop the beacon, thank you for your generosity. None for me: Lent, and I've given up the booze.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Mar 2012)

swarm_catcher said:


> Have a good ride everybody. Take lots of pictures. May see you at the Madeira, have baked a cake to bring and share.


amazing cake. thanks so much.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Mar 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Well that was eventful! Thanks to all that helped/assisted with my rear mech problem. Special thanks to Greg who rode with me part of the way. Joan, Ruby and I arrived at Haywards Heath with no problems although I really do need to work on my navigation skills (and remember to look up for signposts).
> 
> Back home in Balham, feeling a little grumpy so will buy a bike-related item then have brekky, then take the bike to the shop.
> 
> Next ride............


Very welcome. You coped splendidly, physically and mentally, and though it was disappointing to see you go, probably the right call in the circumstances. Tell your bike shop

chain came off and went into spokes
mech was wrapped around the cassette
mech hanger was bent as a result, it was ghost shifting like crazy after we untangled it all
mech hanger was bent back by a shaved monkey with an adjustable spanner
stop screws on mech itself were tweaked to stop the mech overshifting and in combination with the monkey's labours that fixed the ghost shifting.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Mar 2012)

clearly I am home, showered, caffeined and on-line after the best Brighton FNRttC I've done ever.

The back is where it is at. Except when it isn't.

What a lovely bunch of people you all are.


----------



## untitled (10 Mar 2012)

I wonder if anyone saw my daughter Katie Sutton? It was her very first fnrttc. She did it as a sponsored ride in memory of her step-dad whose funeral was four years ago today. He always wanted to do Simon's London to Brighton fnrttc; sadly he never did.


----------



## CharlieB (10 Mar 2012)

Ouch. GWS, Paul. 
Whizz, went the little Brompton wheels 71,064 times to get to a none too sunny Brighton. A mercifully warm (too warm for what I was wearing) evening with the usual suspects. Thank you all for the fine company. 
But that's the last time I attempt Brighton on a Brommie - I found that particularly tough, but it was Hobson's choice, with no road bike, and the slightly faster commute machine with a dodgy tyre I didn't want to risk. 
Oh, and look out at Christmas time, Simon - I think Susie is going to want a telescope after seeing Mars setting in the western sky over Turners Hill.


----------



## hatler (10 Mar 2012)

untitled said:


> I wonder if anyone saw my daughter Katie Sutton? It was her very first fnrttc. She did it as a sponsored ride in memory of her step-dad whose funeral was four years ago today. He always wanted to do Simon's London to Brighton fnrttc; sadly he never did.


At the South end of Slugwash lane I think Simon described her as 'tired'. But given it was about five in the morning and she had just cycled 50 miles, I think that's hardly surprising.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Mar 2012)

That was a great ride! Thanks to everybody, especially Simon for organising the whole shindig and the Waymarkers and TECS. One of the most enjoyable FNRttCs I have done, I reckon  Special mention to the Horley Scouts for the marvelous array of cakes and sarnies


----------



## marinyork (10 Mar 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Edit: I've just realised  Without Paul, Simon isn't going to have a sleeping partner at the table this morning...unless McWobble is en route. A lovely 10C in London at the moment, cloudy, overcast - but enough about me. 'Bon ap'. in slimybreakfastworld, you lot.


 
He'd have had a bandage partner too  .


----------



## ed! (10 Mar 2012)

I really, really enjoyed that - my fave and best FNRttC to date.

Thank you Horley Scouts (yummy tuna sandwiches), Simon, waypointers and TECs.


----------



## hatler (10 Mar 2012)

What fabulous fun. A splendid ride. The weather was benign and the company was unparalleled (as usual).

Cake/sarnie stop hit the spot perfectly.

I did stints towards the back and waymarked a couple of junctions (and even succeeded in not killing anyone when I shouted that a junction was clear when it wasn't).

My birthday present to myself was a new front lamp and I was well impressed at the light it put out. I heard whoever was marking the entry to Lonesome Lane say something along the lines of "strewth that's bright". Money well spent in that case.

Apologies that Christen and I had to scoot almost as soon as we got to the top of the Beacon but we were both heading for the 07.49 train which we made with about 15 minutes to spare.

Can anyone report whether or not Miranda made it up the Beacon without stopping ?


----------



## untitled (10 Mar 2012)

hatler said:


> At the South end of Slugwash lane I think Simon described her as 'tired'. But given it was about five in the morning and she had just cycled 50 miles, I think that's hardly surprising.


 
Thank you. I see from maps that was before Ditchling. Looking forward to seeing her later.

Karen


----------



## hatler (10 Mar 2012)

And I'm forgetting my manners.

Simon, TECs, waymarkers, all the folk at the Scout hut and everyone on the ride, thank you for all contributing to one of life's great pleasures. I feel we have almost become an institution.

And one final message. Susie, I think I emptied my bag of all your stuff (I haven't had a chance to check yet, and now the bag's upstairs and I'm downstairs, so it's not going to happen for a little while yet). If I didn't, I'll drop whatever might still be lurking in there over to you later this week.


----------



## User10571 (10 Mar 2012)

hatler said:


> Can anyone report whether or not Miranda made it up the Beacon without stopping ?


 
She should've done. 

With all that new gear on her bike


----------



## hatler (10 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> She should've done.
> 
> With all that new gear on her bike


Hmmm. I presume that would be all the new drive train components that I had to help her unravel at one point ?


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Mar 2012)

Spiffy ride, solo rather than on the planned tandem. Helped attack a couple of mechanicals, got offered the chance to buy a giant shove ha'penny board at The Edifice. Talked to people I hadn't spoken to before. Fettled a lady's shoe using a selection of tools and brute force. Set off a speed camera. Heard Adrian express emotion.

(the last two may be connected)

Off to rootle in the garage for a replacement cleat bolt to go in my wee box.


----------



## Sketchley (10 Mar 2012)

untitled said:


> I wonder if anyone saw my daughter Katie Sutton? It was her very first fnrttc. She did it as a sponsored ride in memory of her step-dad whose funeral was four years ago today. He always wanted to do Simon's London to Brighton fnrttc; sadly he never did.



Yes I did. She did fantastic.


----------



## User10571 (10 Mar 2012)

hatler said:


> Hmmm. I presume that would be all the new drive train components that I had to help her unravel at one point ?


----------



## Sketchley (10 Mar 2012)

Having been drafted in to tech at last minute. Did we set a new record of zero punctures? Excluding that is the one at Victoria station before we started!


----------



## untitled (10 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Yes I did. She did fantastic.


 
Great. Thank you


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Very welcome. You coped splendidly, physically and mentally, and though it was disappointing to see you go, probably the right call in the circumstances. Tell your bike shop
> 
> chain came off and went into spokes
> mech was wrapped around the cassette
> ...


 
GregC, you're a diamond. I'd forgotten most of what you said so was just going to wander in there and expect Steve (the mech) to know what was wrong just by saying the words "I messed up the mech hanger". His ability to translate perfectly what I mean into action is coming along slowly .


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2012)

@ Paul. I meant to add my commiz for your incident earlier this morning but was having a major pity party at the time. Heal up.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2012)

Sketchley said:


> Having been drafted in to tech at last minute. Did we set a new record of zero punctures? Excluding that is the one at Victoria station before we started!


 

No, there have been a few rides with zero punctures.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2012)

Home, Showered, fed and watered.

What a brilliant FNRttC. The weather was very good, the riders were very good. As previouslly reported, very little action at the back for us TEC's. The company was fantastic and great that there were a lot of new people on the ride.

I did nearly get wiped out by a taxi driver in Balham. Adrian and myself had words with him. "Did you see me?" "Yes", "Then why did your turn in front of me?" " Well I Indicated....."  Luckily I was on the ball and my brakes were top notch. A perfect tyre skidding emergency stop. A very scary moment...

Horley Scouts, once again, fantastic food to be had served by wonderful people at prices that could easy cost double. Wonderful stuff.

I (& everyone else) was amazed at the svelt figures claiming to be GregCollins & SittingDuck.. top work guys.. you both look great.

For helping Ruby by carrying her rucksack, which was making her uncomfortable, she bought my brekkie... thanks for that 

The SMRbtH.
Seeing as 'splitter' LongMartin decided to partake in yellow stuff, it was left to myself, rb58, Eddie & Arallsopp to SMRbtH. It was all going swimmingly well. The ascent and descent of devils dyke was pretty easy, very little wind to bother us. And getting dragged along by another clubs fast ride...

Climbing up and down and up again to Handcross is tough on the body and as always Al McBludgeon Hill is a leg breaker.

And then we had a catastrophe. in Crawley.. or rather I did.. or rather my Spesh Roubaix did... my saddle pack decided to split open spewing my Montane jacket into my rear cassette and deraillier. Result. One ripped apart Shim 105 Deraillieur and mangled chain and ruined jacket. The jacket was so tightly wrapped around the cassette that it was impossible to undo the QR lever. What we needed was a length of hollow pipe to use as a lever. Now where would one find one of those... easy.. in the hedge were we had stopped.. blimey... so off with the wheel, cut the jacket out. Take off the mangle deraillieur.. chuck that away and let's see if we can make a single speed. Nope... not possible.. the chain was too mangled. OK...Don't panic.. what to do?.. smart phones.... there's an Evans Cycle Store just behind the high street... very handy. Saying goodbye to rb58 & Eddie who needed to get back. Myself and Arallsop popped into the shop. Within half an hour they had fitted a new rear derailleur, a new gear cable and a new chain. They did it there and then. They even let me use the staff washroom to let me wash muck from my hands and they also stored Arallsopps bent whilst we went for a coffee. So take a bow Aaron and Evans Crawley your customer and mechanical service was first class. Highly commendable & I will be sending your head office an email telling them so.

So within 40 minutes we were back on our way.. the day getting warmer, the bike working perfectly and the legs spinning nicely. I planned to be home for 1pm.. I rolled in the door at 2.25pm.

Cheers to Simon and all the usual suspects. And a nice surprise at Brighton.. Rich P turned up to say hello.

130 miles in the bag... thanks all..


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Mar 2012)

well, that was a delight. I'm going to sit down and order my thoughts, but, as ever, the company will come first on the list. What a splendid bunch you are, and how lucky am I to know you! And aren't we all lucky in finding a home with the !st Burstow Scouts, who, once again, put on a bountiful spread served with grace and speed? 

Well done, one and all!


----------



## Nigel182 (10 Mar 2012)

A definet top FNRttC
Great company organisation and Food..well done to the Scouts again.

Now planning for Felpham and possibly Southend....as I do want to do that one Fixed again....it's local for me and nice to ride familiar roads in good company (may even ride back as I know the Grays One Way System which I understand can be like the Bermuda Triangle) .
Hope everyone made it back ok.


----------



## Christophe (10 Mar 2012)

hatler said:


> I have a ticket for the 8.49 Brighton to London service going spare, though my final destination is Raynes Park, so it gets you as far as Clapham Junction if anyone's interested.
> 
> £4.95 face value, but if someone would like instead to pay my Fridays subs that would be a perfectly acceptable exchange.


 
Thanks for the spare ticket. It did come in handy as I did in the end miss my optimistically-early booking on the 7:19 service (but just 10 minutes - shouldn't have hang around before going up the Beacon, nevermind). I'll sort payment with Simon at or before the next ride.

Overall a superb ride with the ride up Ditchling Beacon harder and longer than I remembered it. Great cake and refreshments by the Horley Scouts, and a very decent breakfast at a small cafe by the station _en solo_. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## clarion (10 Mar 2012)

untitled said:


> I wonder if anyone saw my daughter Katie Sutton? It was her very first fnrttc. She did it as a sponsored ride in memory of her step-dad whose funeral was four years ago today. He always wanted to do Simon's London to Brighton fnrttc; sadly he never did.


 
I did see her for sections of the ride. She did find it hard, but she's made of tough stuff and completed the ride.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Mar 2012)

Thanks to everyone who helped Ruby today - not mentioning any names, because I will leave some out - people were supporting her that I didn't meet.

I convinced her to come when she wasn't ready, and the other riders got her as near to ready as you can on during a ride. Was a great call to dodge the beacon, I think we would have been walking to Brighton by then, and she'd have probably have never got on her bike again. As it was, by the second cup of tea she was planning to go to Southend or Whitstable. I promise I will help her get some miles under her belt before then.

Disappointed (if a little relieved) that I missed Ditchling, that was my mezzo's third and I think last trip to Brighton, and would have been her one and only attempt of Ditchling. If I hadn't slept until 5 I'd probably own a road bike by now. 

Oh, and we have decided that we didn't fail to get to Brighton, we in fact did the cycling classic: HPC to Haywards Heath!


----------



## clarion (10 Mar 2012)

No failure involved.

Hope you enjoy your road bike shopping.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Mar 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Oh, and we have decided that we didn't fail to get to Brighton, we in fact did the cycling classic: HPC to Haywards Heath!


No shame AT ALL in night riding from HPC to the Heath. Double bonus kudos for using a bendy bike to do it.


----------



## hatler (10 Mar 2012)

Christophe said:


> Thanks for the spare ticket. It did come in handy as I did in the end miss my optimistically-early booking on the 7:19 service (but just 10 minutes - shouldn't have hang around before going up the Beacon, nevermind). I'll sort payment with Simon at or before the next ride.


 
Wahey ! Great to hear it got used.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Mar 2012)

Just realised that the missing 30 km (plus about another 10 I need to add manually) would have put me in the lead in this month's endomondo challenge: http://www.endomondo.com/challenges/3933753 (all on a bendy bike, too )


----------



## hatler (10 Mar 2012)

Gah !

Despite my protestations I was forced to take a kip this afternoon so that I could survive beyond 9pm this evening for an evening out. (I reckon I work best staying awake all the way through so that I get to bed at a regularish time.)

I've just been woken to be told that the evening out is cancelled, and I'm now feeling like crap.


----------



## Mice (10 Mar 2012)

hatler said:


> Gah !
> 
> Despite my protestations I was forced to take a kip this afternoon so that I could survive beyond 9pm this evening for an evening out. (I reckon I work best staying awake all the way through so that I get to bed at a regularish time.)
> 
> I've just been woken to be told that the evening out is cancelled, and I'm now feeling like crap.


Oh bad luck!

M


----------



## Mice (10 Mar 2012)

What a fab ride that was! It was great to see so many people - some familiar faces and some new - but all cheerful, smiley and friendly. The anticipation of the night ahead, the banter and general warmness of spirit was already high - and we were still at HPC!

Having failed the previous week's ride caused by a wonky derailleur cage, I was determined to do this ride even though my fitness levels and indeed fatness levels are not as they were in September last year. The fear of not being able to ride up Ditchling Beacon haunted my psych but His Leggship reassured me that there is no shame in walking up it, so I decided I would do the ride to the best of my ability, climb as many hills as I could and if the Beacon had to be done on foot, then so be it. 59 miles to Brighton would be a great thing for my LonJoG training which is much more important to me than stressing over one (albeit rather large) hill! And an absolute blast of a ride in truly fabulous company it was not to be missed.

On the midnight hour, we swept around the Hyde Park Corner corner, down towards the river, up through Clapham, down to Tooting and out to Mitcham for a quick regroup and swig of water. On we went, through Coulsdon where we found the first hill. TimH rode up it as though it was flat so I tried to kid myself it wasn't steep at all (which sort of worked!) and I reached the top! Hoorah!
Out into country lanes, up and down gentle climbs we went. Lonesome Lane was just spectacular. New tarmac, smooth and immaculate. It was fantastic, weaving inbetween hedgerows, little shoals of lights ahead and behind, turns and rises and on to The Scout Hut. At one point I went into the kitchen to replenish my water bottles and one of the cyclists (dont know who) came up to the counter and said "A cup of tea and a lift up Ditchling Beacon for my bike, please?"!!

This was the place to be. There must have been at least six people serving, all of whom had been to bed and got up in the middle of night to see (to non-cyclists) a bizarrely clad group of people pour into the Scout Hutl for home-made sandwiches, tea and cakes. They were so cheery and the whole hut turned into a massive party before you could say "Lemon Drizzle Cake Please". I hope they made a lot of money - they made the whole cycle-stop a warm and welcoming place indeed.

Out into the night we headed and on to Turners Hill. A few of us followed Martin235 until we heard schum-schum-schum as McWobble appeared alongside having been sent to come and get us as we had missed a turning. Oooops! We did an about turn and joined the others. I met Mcshroom at the bottom of the hill and we rode up it together. To the top!! Hooray. Not so Hooray for everyone - it seemed that there was a real issue with the rear derailleur on Wandas' bike and despite a TEC Supreme attempt to fix it, Wanda decided that once we had reached Lindfield, she would head to Haywards Heath and home.
The route to Lindfield is amazing. Up, down, swoosh, down, oooh up a bit and then - my chain came off! Fantastically, Hatler was just behind me and kindly stopped to rectify the problem. The new Shimano 105s that I have are fab and this problem was thankfully down to user error. My test run in the week had been successful so I just need to pay more attention when changing gear.

We said goodbye to Wanda - I hope the bike is back on the road very soon - and carried on our way to Ditchling Beacon. Having been awake since 3.30am, ridden 20 miles around South East London attending five meetings, the bottom line is - I was shattered. So I gave in and walked it. I watched in awe as so many people pedalled their way to the top, some of whom had never ridden it before. Absolutely Brilliant!
The ride into Brighton was fast and cold. The view of Brighton and the sea from the golf course was fantastic - a ferris wheel has appeared on the Front. We headed down to the Madeira Cafe who kept us fed and watered in a more than satisfactory and speedy way. By 9.01 the beers were on the table. After all, this is an FNRttC!

Thank you DZ and Mrs DZ for these fabulous rides. I may have missed a Beacon and been awake for too many hours, but I had a ball.

I took some pics https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...&authkey=Gv1sRgCPaB6sKXhqKbGA&feat=directlink


M

PS Very sorry to read about Marinyork's injuries. Hope you recover soon. And glad to read that Ianrauk was able to return home after a detour with a derailleur


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2012)

link not working Mice


----------



## User10571 (10 Mar 2012)

link not working Mice

So good they said it twice.
Who is that in the black cap and red bandana sitting next to Wanda?
I crossed paths, and nodded to him at a recent event - but am ashamed to say his name escapes me


----------



## clarion (10 Mar 2012)

Linky no worky 

Three times! No subsequent post warning.


----------



## hatler (10 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


>


 Fear ye not. It wasn't that bad, the chain simply got wedged between the big and middle rings, but on a dark unlit lane that 'wrapped up' feeling can be pretty dispiriting.


----------



## Mice (10 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> link not working Mice


 
D'oh (I might be a little sleepy......!)

How about this one then: https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...&authkey=Gv1sRgCPaB6sKXhqKbGA&feat=directlink

Is it possible to put this in the orig post No 294 above? On the other hand you might be a bit sleepy having done the FNRttC and SMRbtH and Evans)!

M


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> D'oh (I might be a little sleepy......!)
> 
> How about this one then: https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...&authkey=Gv1sRgCPaB6sKXhqKbGA&feat=directlink
> 
> ...


 

Done..


----------



## rb58 (10 Mar 2012)

Magic. Just magic. Cheeriness abounded and the classic Brighton route was as charming as ever - testing and rewarding in equal measure. I enjoyed riding at the front on the long stretch to Coulsden, and loved waymarking the traffic lights at the turn onto the Portnalls stretch as the cyclists lights twinkled their way over the brow of the hill towards me. The scout hut was tremendous - although they really ought to review their pricing policy as £3.50 for a sandwich, piece of cake and a couple of cups of tea was far too cheap.

The Beacon delivered and the breakfast didn't disappoint, and all of a sudden the ride back had started. On the last two occasions I have ridden back from Brighton with Arallsop and Ianrauk we have destroyed two rear mechs, mech hangers and ended up shortening the chain to try and get home. I can't help thinking next time it'll be my turn....it's the Devil's Dyke curse, so I think I'll find a different way in future :-)

Thanks to Simon as always for making this the event it is and for nurturing the FNRttC spirit.

And finally - SittingDuck you're an inspiration. Well done mate.


----------



## velovoice (10 Mar 2012)

User10571 said:


> Who is that in the black cap and red bandana sitting next to Wanda?
> 
> I crossed paths, and nodded to him at a recent event - but am ashamed to say his name escapes me


 
I don't know his surname but that looks like Ian S (husband ofJocelyn C-S, who kept me company on my first-ever FNRttC attempt and hails from my part of the world  ).


----------



## Mice (10 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Done..


Thank you very much - and goodnight!! Am off to bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

M


----------



## clarion (10 Mar 2012)

Some lovely photos. The one of DZ leaning on his bike is sublime.


----------



## Butterfly (10 Mar 2012)

untitled said:


> I wonder if anyone saw my daughter Katie Sutton? It was her very first fnrttc. She did it as a sponsored ride in memory of her step-dad whose funeral was four years ago today. He always wanted to do Simon's London to Brighton fnrttc; sadly he never did.


 
I spoke to her a bit, it was fab to meet her, although I didn't realise until later who she was. She did really well, just flagging a bit towards the end

It was a lovely ride, with fab people. Thanks everybody.


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2012)

Awake again, having ridden home and slept very soundly indeed. By heck that was great. More to follow tomorrow.....


----------



## User10571 (10 Mar 2012)

Sounds like it was a classic ride. If not better.
Sad, in many ways, that I missed it.

The lycra's laid out in alphabetical order of country of manufacture.
The bath has been drawn.
Now. Where's my bike?


----------



## martint235 (11 Mar 2012)

Well that was fun!!! One of the best FNRttCs I've been on.

I'm not so sure I'll be doing the Saturday drinking bit again though. I "missed"* the 11.24 train and so stayed happily in the Madeira until it was time to go home with everyone else. I may have had a little too much lager to make riding a bike a particularly feasible idea but I got to the station. A couple more beers with McWobble at Victoria resulted in me falling over Lelly in front of a train full of people. I managed to get off at Welling and a nice gentleman kindly pointed out that I was walking away from the exit. Oh well. Home and straight to bed in the doghouse where I still appear to be today.

Needless to say I'm not planning on doing the Grimpeur anymore. After all Lelly needs the gears sorting.

*It was a semi-conscious decision


----------



## mistral (11 Mar 2012)

To echo many others; thank you DZ and the Scouts and to one and all for making this such fun.
The ride seemed to gather speed as we left the suburbs and a good pace was kept up all the way.

On the section between Turners Hill and Lindfield the front of the ride took off at speed, what a great bit of road that is. Had me chasing red tail lights about 30m back. When I got to Lindfield I sat down on the pavement, propped against a gatepost and promptly fell akip.

Greg and his team always do us proud, the hospitality is second to none. The FNRttBeers is always a great way to recover. Martin; it’s no different to the ride really, to get you through unscathed you have to pace yourself, know when to go easy and decide in plenty of time when to slow down and stop. But you have to remember there are no Waymarkers or TEC’s to sort you when you get into trouble


----------



## GM (11 Mar 2012)

As many have said before it was definitely one of best night rides. Thanks to Simon and crew and the Scout hut team, much appreciated.
Got home about 12.30 showered and straight to bed, didn't come round until 9pm. Look forward to the next one. Great photos Miranda glad your camera is
still intact.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Mar 2012)

one of the night's magic moments - rounding the sharp turn south of Ardingly at close on 40mph, with Adrian on my right hand side. We see two deer. One that has just crossed the road, and another just about to cross the road. I yell 'deer' in a highly masculine and not-at-all squeaky kind of way. Second deer decides against crossing the road. Adrian says 'well, that's shaken them up a little'.


----------



## iLB (11 Mar 2012)

These reviews are great, I miss this.


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Mar 2012)

iLB said:


> These reviews are great, I miss this.


well, our little bikelicious BMXtastic friend, you know what to do.........


----------



## Tigerbiten (11 Mar 2012)

I really enjoyed the ride.
Thank to all who organized it and helped out.

I had one idiot car driver that tried to overtake me with traffic coming coming the over way.
Did not make so started to pull in towards me.
At that point I thumped the bottom of the passanger door a few times just to remind him I was there ....... 

I got a nice clear run down Reigate hill after I passed Simon at the top.
I wanted to try and spin the trike out after re-gearing it, hence not wanting to be in the group.
I only hit 42 mph with one gear left, but then had to slow down as I was catching a car up fast ....... 

I really like the run down from Turners Hill to Lindfeild.
Most of the time I was in the top range of the HSD which for me is +20 mph.

I climbed Ditchling mostly in bottom gear, which for me is only ~2.5 mph flat out.
So I mad up for that on the run down to Brighton.
You don't need two riders to set the speed camara off, I did it solo at 37 mph ......


----------



## Tigerbiten (11 Mar 2012)

1760169 said:


> 37 mph, what's that in real money?


 Try very close to 60 km/h .......


----------



## DaveJ (11 Mar 2012)

64 km/h. It was a busy camera on Saturday morning.


----------



## isobel siddons (11 Mar 2012)

That was my first FNRttC - and it was a great experience.

THANK YOU to Tim and Adrian for fixing my rogue cleat. I was supremely impressed that Tim had a spare cleat bolt in his box of tricks ...

Isobel


----------



## arallsopp (11 Mar 2012)

Great pics Mice, truly great.

...and for me, a very enjoyable return to the FNRttCs. Its been far too long for my liking, or mental health.

Also a return of the flickbook video, I think. My previous timelapse unit rather died a death after some 15,000 miles taped to the front of the bike, so I'm experimenting with the VIO POV. Looks like its more than up to the job, but its taking my poor PC a long time to recompress 8 hours of HD footage 

I'll post a link if youtube still exists when its done 

Great to see you all, and marvellous to include new friends in our number. I really don't know what I'd do without you all.

Andy.

edit: oh, and a single red bent at 38.6 mph is sufficient to set off the speed cam. Given our successes, what's the chances we can get hold of the footage?


----------



## ceepeebee (11 Mar 2012)

goddammit you guys - so jealous now. Managed a 30 miler today and given the way my lungs screamed every time the road went upwards (yes, even more than usual) I did the right thing by bailing. Going to have to wait til Southend in May now - going to be in France for Felpham and I'm not exactly super speedy (oh and it's wedding anniversary that weekend)....


----------



## Rube (11 Mar 2012)

Thank you so much for my first ever ride in a group of people - well, I am actually new to cycling. Disappointed that I had take the train to Brighton. You are amazing people. Ian especially, a gentleman and some others who supported me on my painful downhills! And also TJ and Joan who tightened my brakes at breakfast. I can't believe I even attempted it, don't know what I must have been thinking...oh yes I remember now, my friend Joan (JMc)thought I would enjoy it - but seriously, glad she persuaded me, it's given me more courage on a bike...thank you so much


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Mar 2012)

1759687 said:


> Some bands should have died in air-crashes rather than splitting up and having embarrassing solo careers, others should have just made sure that the air-crash was total.


Jiles. With a J. Whodathunk it?


----------



## Rube (11 Mar 2012)

1760428 said:


> So will we see you again for Southend?


Well...as you're such nice folk...maybe. But not because of my cycling ability. Oh, and I do recall someone advising me to get kitted out in flashy gear next time (it was a young man kitted out in flashy gear himself)!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> Well...as you're such nice folk...maybe. But not because of my cycling ability. Oh, and I do recall someone advising me to get kitted out in flashy gear next time (*it was a young man kitted out in flashy gear himself)*!


 
That count's the majority out then...


----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> That count's the majority out then...



What does? The flashy bit, or the young bit?


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> What does? The flashy bit, or the young bit?


51 is the new late twenties. Or hadn't you heard?


----------



## Rube (11 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> That count's the majority out then...


But counts you in!


----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> 51 is the new late twenties. Or hadn't you heard?



Actually I had heard that. I mostly heard it from a bunch of 50-year-old men on bicycles. I'm sure it's no less true for that!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

Rube said:


> But counts you in!


 

lol.... I wish...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> What does? The flashy bit, or the young bit?


 

In my case..... both


----------



## Rube (11 Mar 2012)

I had assumed Ian meant the "flash" bit...I only mentioned the "young" bit, so that the person could be more readily identified, although it means nothing really...nothing!!


----------



## theclaud (11 Mar 2012)

1760481 said:


> Yeah but they were looking good



I was about to add that.


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2012)

Right, I haven't got round to doing a report before as I was a little busy after leaving Brighton. Rode home (partly to make the ton and partly as due to engineering work I'd have had to have ridden between Worthing and Barnham anyway). Five hours kip (was out like a light), another train to the smoke, a somewhat not-particularly-scenic route to Greenwich, and then in the splendid company of User10571, Andrijj, Tim O and Mark Grant, on to Kent to watch this, as filmed by our ride leader:

On to Ramsgate for another splendid breakfast at Miles, and then trains home...

Back to Friday. I was planning to give the splendid folding missile that is Chutney its FNRttC bow. Lights on, tyre pressure checked a couple of days before (I thought), set off for the commute. As I have done for most recent night rides, going just down the road from work to the town station made much more sense than going home, changing- and quite possibly missing my train...Unfortunately the rear tyre was rather soft in a really uncomfortable way, I seem to have de-inflated it  . Back over the road to home, impromptu bike swap to the jack-of-all-trades and master of most that is the Portland. An exceedingly pleasant bike on which to do a century (four on it so far...). Made it to work in time, thankfully. I was on an earlier duty time than normal this week, and with the work for my section knocked on the head at half-eight, I made the earlier, faster train into Waterloo rather than the usual stopping-everywhere service.

As I was into town nearly an hour earlier than normal, went to Victoria to join the pre-HPC meet-up. Talked to a familiar-looking lady whose recalled her first Friday night ride was last Good Friday, when she was amazed to meet four blokes who'd ridden up from Portsmouth of all places (I just pointed at myself). Also admired a rather nice Planet X Dirty Disco (disc-braked carbon crosser)- funnily enough its rider's having the same nice relaxing night out this coming Friday as me (Killing Joke gig in Pompey).

At HPC, Simon for some reason felt obliged to point out to me that a fellow rider was a paramedic. Can't imagine why  Ride itself was pleasingly uneventful in terms of mechanicals. Waymarking (when Tanya and fellow skaters left a vacancy!  ) was as joyous as ever, unencumbered by long waits. Reigate Hill yet again successfully negotiated without incident...

Again, sterling work by the scouts at bargaintastic prices. They seemed to have rather a lot of cake, so tried to help them clear their excess. Carb loading/reloading for the night, day, and night ahead. And it all tasted fantastic.

Isobel's cleat malfunction is I think a first- glad to see Tim's keeping up the all-important role of having that bit no-one thought you'd need, when you need it. Shame Sonia was unable to tackle the Beacon again- next time I hope- and Ruby, it really does get easier, honest. Four years back 59 miles on the IOW (my longest ride to that date) left my legs sore for about three days. I seem to have got a bit better at covering distance....

In what Greg described as attention-seeking, I had a thankfully harmless topple setting off from the greenhouses before the Beacon (lost my balance, was all) before I made it up in straightforward fashion. Those oldfangled triple chainsets work just as well as compacts in this regard .

As ever, excellent service by Greg and team at the Madeira. After nosh and chinwagging, left the brown and yellow beer drinkers and made my way west...
Thanks one and all. See you for Bognor!


----------



## Wobblers (12 Mar 2012)

A night with many fond memories.

My train got into Marylebone before 11pm, so I made my way to Victoria to join my fellow reprobates. After a coffee, and Chris rejecting my proffered inner tube, and leaving me to pack it back into its box (I hold grudges, BTW ) we set off for HPC in time to hear Dell's safety talk.

After that things just seemed to flow smoothly. Apart from the clicking noise from my pedals or cranks that went from mildly distracting to deeply irritating as the night wore on! The fresh tarmac on Lonesome Lane was marvellous, so much so that I almost suggested to Dell that we do it again. The scout hall was fantastic - they were all happy to see us and the welcome couldn't be warmer. And the cake! I had two slices, but it got me up Ditchling! There was a brief interlude where I had to recall Martin and entourage to the flock after he decided to strike out on his own unofficial FNRttC. We managed to catch a glimpse of Mars on top of Turners Hill.

The Madeira and Greg were their usual excellent selves - and even allowed us to enjoy some proper beers in convival surroundings and company.

I can't really put my finger on why this FNRttC was so good. It wasn't the weather (mild, but disappointingly cloudy). The route hasn't changed. It certainly wasn't the train to London. I think that, really, it was simply down to being in the company of friends, and that made the miles rush by and later the beers rush by: it was nice to catch up (all too briefly, in some cases) with everyone - I'm not mentioning names, because I'll forget someone.

So thank you one and all.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Well that was fun!!! One of the best FNRttCs I've been on.
> 
> I'm not so sure I'll be doing the Saturday drinking bit again though. I "missed"* the 11.24 train and so stayed happily in the Madeira until it was time to go home with everyone else. I may have had a little too much lager to make riding a bike a particularly feasible idea but I got to the station. A couple more beers with McWobble at Victoria resulted in me falling over Lelly in front of a train full of people. I managed to get off at Welling and a nice gentleman kindly pointed out that I was walking away from the exit. Oh well. Home and straight to bed in the doghouse where I still appear to be today.


 
You didn't seem to be that bad when I left to catch my train. Don't worry, you just need a bit more training


----------



## martint235 (12 Mar 2012)

McWobble said:


> You didn't seem to be that bad when I left to catch my train. Don't worry, you just need a bit more training


Well I was that bad by the time I got into the station. Working my way back over what I had to drink, I put it down to lack of sleep. The number of beers I had was way less than I would have on a normal Saturday afternoon although obviously I wouldn't normally try to control a bike afterwards.I am surprised I got home in one piece!

I have a feeling that in future I won't be allowed to drink in sight of Lelly, in a similar way to you're not allowed to drink within sight of the football pitch at a stadium.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Mar 2012)

very sensible, Martin. We all of us have specific aptitudes and weaknesses, and you would be best advised to take it easy when out with the big boys and girls, especially those who have developed their powernapping skills. A half of lemonade should suffice from now on!


----------



## srw (12 Mar 2012)

iLB said:


> These reviews are great, I miss this.


 Likewise. Instead, I managed to impress all and sundry by not getting myself and my brother off a train at Castle Cary (It was dark! It looked like the middle of nowhere!), requiring Mrs W to hare off to Taunton to pick us up, and arriving in Wells two hours late.

Just how superspeedy will Southsea be?


----------



## martint235 (12 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> very sensible, Martin. We all of us have specific aptitudes and weaknesses, and you would be best advised to take it easy when out with the big boys and girls, especially those who have developed their powernapping skills. A half of lemonade should suffice from now on!


I had noticed the powernapping going on but I can't really do that. If I fall asleep and don't get a good couple of hours, grumpy doesn't even come close (even by Adrian's well practised standards). I think it's back to the safety of the SMRbtH at least until Whitstable when I shall be celebrating mine and Kylie's birthdays.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Mar 2012)

srw - depends who turns up - but not as superspeedy as Harwich (which is limited in size). Ask me again a couple of weeks beforehand.


----------



## clarion (12 Mar 2012)

For future reference, I also have spare bolts and bits of various sorts. I carry that saddlebag for a reason. I just wasn't close to the cleat event when it happened. Just thought I'd mention if, for some unlikely reason, Tim H isn't first on the scene...


----------



## srw (12 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> srw - depends who turns up - but not as superspeedy as Harwich (which is limited in size). Ask me again a couple of weeks beforehand.


 Ta. I do have a very natural bail-out point at about halfway.


----------



## swarm_catcher (12 Mar 2012)

Nice to see everyone at the Madeira. Sittingduck, sorry for not saying hello, I just wasn't sure it was you.

Nice photos Mice!

Photos: MyPhotos
Blog post: MyBlog


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> For future reference, I also have spare bolts and bits of various sorts. I carry that saddlebag for a reason. I just wasn't close to the cleat event when it happened. Just thought I'd mention if, for some unlikely reason, Tim H isn't first on the scene...


 
And we'd both be in the wings, if TimO was there. His mighty panniers probably carry a vice, lathe and assortment of steel bar. Turning a new bolt would be a matter of moments.

(an M5 tap would have been handy, as the threads on Isobel's shoe were banjaxed. As it was we used the rearmost set and slid the plate forwards)


----------



## arallsopp (12 Mar 2012)

swarm_catcher said:


> Nice to see everyone at the Madeira. Sittingduck, sorry for not saying hello, I just wasn't sure it was you.
> 
> Nice photos Mice!


 
Great seeing you Els. Cake was very much appreciated for the return leg. Sorry I didn't manage to quiz you on NZ. Brain had gone to sleep. 

Oh, and nobody recognised Sittingduck. He's more of an Indian Runner now.

Andy.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> He's more of an Indian Runner now.


 
 I like that duck... very stylish colour scheme!

Apologies SC, I should have made more of an effort to say hello! I think I was in a semi zombified state. Also a little bit transfixed by that huge fruitcake you brought along (I didn't sample any but it looked goood).


----------



## Sketchley (12 Mar 2012)

On the subject of power naps, managed a fine one on the way home. I can't even remember the train pulling out of Brighton but woke up just as it pulled in to Clapham. Happy to find a untouched unlocked bike still on the train.... next time I'm taking a lock or not travelling alone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

clarion said:


> For future reference, I also have spare bolts and bits of various sorts. I carry that saddlebag for a reason. I just wasn't close to the cleat event when it happened. * Just thought I'd mention if, for some unlikely reason, Tim H isn't first on the scene...*


I almost had to arm wrestle him for the mech hanger. The speed and accuracy of Tim's decision making on cock-all sleep is astounding.

I never leave home without a spare pair of cleats either....


----------



## arallsopp (12 Mar 2012)

Just a quick note to let you all know that the video is nearing 90% rendered. I'll shove it tubewards as soon as it finishes. It works quite a lot better than the flickbook. Shot at 30FPS, exported from QT at 1FPS. Imported to QT at 60FPS. Result is quite heavenly.


----------



## theclaud (12 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Just a quick note to let you all know that the video is nearing 90% rendered. I'll shove it tubewards as soon as it finishes. It works quite a lot better than the flickbook. Shot at 30FPS, exported from QT at 1FPS. Imported to QT at 60FPS. Result is quite heavenly.


 
90%??? You're such a tease.


----------



## Crackedheadset (12 Mar 2012)

Looks like a good ride was enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I almost had to arm wrestle him for the mech hanger. The speed and accuracy of Tim's decision making on cock-all sleep is astounding.


 
Mis-parsing of hyphen causes slight alarm.


----------



## MacB (12 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Mis-parsing of hyphen causes slight alarm.


 
I was more alarmed by him referring to the speed of your decision making...I know Greg's a bit dopey but still......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> I was more alarmed by him referring to the speed of your decision making...I know Greg's a bit dopey but still......


Even by my own tortoise like uptake standards I was struggling on Saturday morning. I'd squint blink think and by then Tim would already have had his multi-tool out and working.

I think I'm a pretty good bike fixer, and play the shaved monkey cold setting brute force part quite well as and when, but Tim(s) clearly puts the T in TEC.


----------



## theclaud (12 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> I had noticed the powernapping going on but I can't really do that. If I fall asleep and don't get a good couple of hours, grumpy doesn't even come close (even by Adrian's well practised standards). I think it's back to the safety of the SMRbtH at least until Whitstable when I shall be celebrating mine and Kylie's birthdays.


 
Greg's thinking of putting some of these up on Madeira Drive. What do you think, Martin?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> Greg's thinking of putting some of these up on Madeira Drive. What do you think, Martin?


 
Now Now... you know Martin's not great recognising signs....


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> I had noticed the powernapping going on but I can't really do that. If I fall asleep and don't get a good couple of hours, grumpy doesn't even come close (even by Adrian's well practised standards). I think it's back to the safety of the SMRbtH at least until Whitstable when I shall be celebrating *mine and Kylie's birthdays*.


 
Oi, and mines!!


----------



## mmmmartin (12 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Shot at 30FPS, exported from QT at 1FPS. Imported to QT at 60FPS


Am I right in thinking this is "Young Person Speak"? What does it mean in the sort of language used by us old duffers who wear beige cardigans and slippers?


----------



## arallsopp (12 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Am I right in thinking this is "Young Person Speak"? What does it mean in the sort of language used by us old duffers who wear beige cardigans and slippers?


 
It means I commissioned 30 painters make simultaneous likenesses of my surroundings, carted the lot off down to Brighton, rejected 29 of the finished landscapes from each collection, hung the good canvases frame to frame under good light in the long gallery, then dashed by on horseback.


----------



## MacB (12 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> It means I commissioned 30 painters make simultaneous likenesses of my surroundings, carted the lot off down to Brighton, rejected 29 of the finished landscapes from each collection, hung the good canvases frame to frame under good light in the long gallery, then dashed by on horseback.


 
do the long flowing locks enhance the horseback effect?


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Mar 2012)

Somewhat reminiscent of how they brought the good news from Aix to Ghent (or vice versa).


----------



## martint235 (12 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> Greg's thinking of putting some of these up on Madeira Drive. What do you think, Martin?


Play nicely!!!


----------



## theclaud (12 Mar 2012)

martint235 said:


> Play nicely!!!


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Mar 2012)

These rides look like tons of fun and from all the reviews and pic's look like just the sort of thing I'd like to have a stab at.

Thing is though, up untill today I had no idea what FNRttcpplly actually meant so i dont know who to talk to get on "the next invite"

can someone please advise?

thanks all


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> Am I right in thinking this is "Young Person Speak"? What does it mean in the sort of language used by us old duffers who wear beige cardigans and slippers?


I'm wearing a beige cardy, slippers and am 51 and understood every syllable.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> These rides look like tons of fun and from all the reviews and pic's look like just the sort of thing I'd like to have a stab at.
> 
> Thing is though, up untill today I had no idea what FNRttcpplly actually meant so i dont know who to talk to get on "the next invite"
> 
> ...


fnrttc.blogspot.com is your friend and invaluable guide to the dark side.


----------



## mmmmartin (12 Mar 2012)

And leave your Sensible Hat at home but remember your sense of humour.......


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Mar 2012)

User13710 said:


> Have a look at the "FNRttC about" sticky at the top of the list jonny





GregCollins said:


> fnrttc.blogspot.com is your friend and invaluable guide to the dark side.


thanks .

Question, regards the CTC membership...do I NEED to join as a commuter or just the basic?

I can't really see any explanation of the difference.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> thanks .
> 
> Question, regards the CTC membership...do I NEED to join as a commuter or just the basic?
> 
> I can't really see any explanation of the difference.


 

Contact Simon (Delzeqq) to join as an affiliate.
Be great if you join us Johnny.. it's jolly fun..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

commuter iirc includes some sort of basic breakdown service. basic doesn't. but I'm not a ctc member any more. no doubt one will be along in a minute to explain properly.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Mar 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Contact Simon (Delzeqq) to join as an affiliate.
> Be great if you join us Johnny.. it's jolly fun..


 
certainly looks it. Sorry do you mean to join CTC or the ride? (I assume CTC)


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> certainly looks it. Sorry do you mean to join CTC or the ride? (I assume CTC)


 

sorry, meant CTC. £19 iirc


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> commuter iirc includes some sort of basic breakdown service. basic doesn't. but I'm not a ctc member any more. no doubt one will be along in a minute to explain properly.


Ah, I see, thanks. I don't really need a breakdown service (I hope) I'll sign up through Del then as an affiliate


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Mar 2012)

you need to have 3rd party insurance. You can get this from the CTC for £39, or via The Fridays for £15. There are five spaces for people with 3rd party from the LCC and BC - but those may go quickly.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Mar 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Ah, I see, thanks. I don't really need a breakdown service (I hope) I'll sign up through Del then as an affiliate


Top. you may even be able to buy a lovely club shirt.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Mar 2012)

I think it's £15 as an affiliate.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Top. you may even be able to buy a lovely club shirt.


They do look rather fetching..


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Mar 2012)

JJ - could you send me an e-mail. My snazztastic QA system doesn't do PMs. http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/fridays_06.html gives you the information you need, though!


----------



## arallsopp (13 Mar 2012)

..and we're there. Hooray. The motion is much smoother than my previous efforts, mainly due to having somewhere around 1,125 times as many source frames than I usually do. The neat thing, I think, is that with the frames being that much closer together in subject, you can reduce the amount of time given over to each frame. It used to look manic if I any more than 10 fps. Now I'm using 60. (This may be the coffee talking... still stuck in the office).


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Mar 2012)

Wow! That's brilliant.


----------



## MacB (13 Mar 2012)

Yep, very slick...Slick


----------



## theclaud (13 Mar 2012)

It's busy at work and I can't watch the video!


----------



## Mice (13 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> ..and we're there. Hooray. The motion is much smoother than my previous efforts, mainly due to having somewhere around 1,125 source frames than I usually do. The neat thing, I think, is that with the frames being that much closer together in subject, you can reduce the amount of time given over to each frame. It used to look manic if I any more than 10 fps. Now I'm using 60. (This may be the coffee talking... still stuck in the office).




Blimey that's awesome. I do think it's slightly unnecessary for you to freewheel Up the Beacon!!! (Jealousy will get me nowhere!)



theclaud said:


> It's busy at work and I can't watch the video!


Ooooo bad luck TC - something to look forward to later then!!

M


----------



## arallsopp (13 Mar 2012)

Mice said:


> I do think it's slightly unnecessary for you to freewheel Up the Beacon!!! (Jealousy will get me nowhere!)


 
There seem to be entire sections where nobody is pedalling, which is rather nice. If we could all just agree on a regulation FNRttC cadence, and make that divisible by 24, 25, or 30, there'd be no need for anyone to ever appear to push  Two things that occur to me in the morning:

- I like how the cyclists are the only real things. Everything else is very transient background.
- I move my head around a lot more once the sun gives me other things to look at 

Always a pleasure to ride with you all.


----------



## thom (13 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> ..and we're there. Hooray. The motion is much smoother than my previous efforts, mainly due to having somewhere around 1,125 times as many source frames than I usually do. The neat thing, I think, is that with the frames being that much closer together in subject, you can reduce the amount of time given over to each frame. It used to look manic if I any more than 10 fps. Now I'm using 60. (This may be the coffee talking... still stuck in the office).


 
What application did you use for the processing btw ? Very cool.


----------



## clarion (13 Mar 2012)

I love the way that dawn happens so quickly as you come out of the trees. Mind you, it was pretty much like that in real time.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

Andy - is there a link for the film? I'd like to send it to the people who came along.


----------



## velovoice (13 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Andy - is there a link for the film? I'd like to send it to the people who came along.


 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2oyWeb9zV4k


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

Andy - I hope this means you're going to give us your Rebecca Black video before too long!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
131,531 people can't be wrong!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2012)

131,000 Pah! come back when you've got 13 million


----------



## arallsopp (13 Mar 2012)

Ah, you've stumbled upon the main cause of concern. The ever diminishing number of tunes I can borrow. The back catalogue is almost exhausted. Fortunately things like youtube and spotify make it a lot easier to find new ones. From recent memory, I've used:

The Martlet (Duncan Browne), Madeira M'dear (Jody Applebaum), Madeira (Claudio Ranalli), Midnight Train (Sam Hill), Long Hard Climb (Maria Muldaur), Southend On Sea (Cockerel Chorus), Just a Ride (Jem), Seaside Rendezvous (Queen), Friday Night, Saturday Morning (The Specials), Brighton Hill (Jackie DeShannon), Peter Cushing (lives in whitstable) - the cast of QI / The Jellybottys, By the light of the Silvery Moon (Mrs. Mills), Night Flying (Spitfire), Bicycle (The Jellydots), July July July July (Billy Paul), Happy Birthday (Weird Al), Hap, Hap, Happy Birthday (Parry Grip), Hip Hop Birthday (Simon edition) Ein Lied Fur Dich, Fireflies (Owl City), Rain Rain Rain (Frankie Laine), and many more.

The thing is, the more I use my bike, the less time I spend in petrol stations. The less time I spend in petrol stations, the less opportunity to pick up budget compilations of (frankly awful) music just because track 14 happens to have the word 'moon', 'friday', or 'night' in the title 



thom said:


> What application did you use for the processing btw ? Very cool.


Following Mikey's contribution to a commuting thread recommending QuickTimePro, most of this was done with that. First time out with the software, so I'm pleased with the result. The original clips were 720p at 25fps. Extracted as a scaled down image sequence at 1fps. Opened as a new image sequence at 60fps, timed to touch 5 minutes. The audio was tempo corrected using SoundBooth until it matched the footage. MP4 version was just over 16GB. QT version is 1GB. QT for web version is 500mb. Youtube version is heavily compressed.

Andy.


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Mar 2012)

arallsopp said:


> From recent memory, I've used:
> 
> The Martlet (Duncan Browne), Madeira M'dear (Jody Applebaum), Madeira (Claudio Ranalli), Midnight Train (Sam Hill), Long Hard Climb (Maria Muldaur), Southend On Sea (Cockerel Chorus), Just a Ride (Jem), Seaside Rendezvous (Queen), Friday Night, Saturday Morning (The Specials), Brighton Hill (Jackie DeShannon), Peter Cushing (lives in whitstable) - the cast of QI / The Jellybottys, By the light of the Silvery Moon (Mrs. Mills), Night Flying (Spitfire), Bicycle (The Jellydots), July July July July (Billy Paul), Happy Birthday (Weird Al), Hap, Hap, Happy Birthday (Parry Grip), Hip Hop Birthday (Simon edition) Ein Lied Fur Dich, Fireflies (Owl City), Rain Rain Rain (Frankie Laine), and many more.


 
Wot? No Flanders and Swann?



> Following Mikey's contribution to a commuting thread recommending QuickTimePro, most of this was done with that. First time out with the software, so I'm pleased with the result. The original clips were 720p at 25fps. Extracted as a scaled down image sequence at 1fps. Opened as a new image sequence at 60fps, timed to touch 5 minutes. The audio was tempo corrected using SoundBooth until it matched the footage. MP4 version was just over 16GB. QT version is 1GB. QT for web version is 500mb. Youtube version is heavily compressed.
> 
> Andy.


 
(reaches for beige cardigan and slippers)


----------



## arallsopp (13 Mar 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Wot? No Flanders and Swann?


 
Couldn't get the EMI versions, so had to take a cover. To be fair, when its played at around 4 times normal speed, the differences are marginal


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Mar 2012)

you know now that I'm going to be ransacking my itunes tonight for stuff, right?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Mar 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNxMXDIzSCI


----------



## Sketchley (13 Mar 2012)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_NdaedMGk


----------



## arallsopp (13 Mar 2012)

LOL. I'm liking the direction this thread is taking


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2012)

must have had this one surely


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Mar 2012)

bah - no youtube for see that my bike's kept clean or a lilac Harry Quinn by the mighty Half man half biscuit.

there is this though (more football based than cycling though but how many songs reference Jeunesse Esch?)


do like this too


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Mar 2012)




----------



## StuAff (13 Mar 2012)




----------



## martint235 (13 Mar 2012)

My favourite by a long way is "By the light of the silvery moon". Whenever work gets on my nerves I just play that video and that's my day back on track!


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Mar 2012)

forgot this, just gorgeous


----------



## ceepeebee (13 Mar 2012)

and you can't beat a bit of northern


----------



## StuAff (13 Mar 2012)




----------



## slowmotion (14 Mar 2012)

Lovely film Andy. I so wish I could have come along. Anyway, music... ( I apologise if it's already been suggested)..

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3OGvHivbHg[/media]


----------



## mistral (14 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> and you can't beat a bit of northern


Too true and excellent selections - lucky enough to have two of the above in my collection


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Mar 2012)

Slighty OT but I spotted my first Fridays jersey wearer on a commute this morning! Top of Burntwood Lane (by Wandsworth Common), heading down towards Earlsfield. Late twenties or early thirties maybe, with some evidence of facial hair. Any ideas?


----------



## mistral (14 Mar 2012)

Too many to list all, but a few from my iTunes

Patti Smith - Because the Night
Van - Here Comes the Night
Syl Johnson - All Night Long
Neil Young - Tonights the Night
Howlin Wolf - Moanin' Midnight
Nirvana - Where did you sleep last Night

And finally a wonderful piece of German funk - unbelievable, but true


----------



## mistral (14 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Slighty OT but I spotted my first Fridays jersey wearer on a commute this morning! Top of Burntwood Lane (by Wandsworth Common), heading down towards Earlsfield. Late twenties or early thirties maybe, with some evidence of facial hair. Any ideas?


Could have been me ... oh, no I shaved this morning


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Mar 2012)

mistral said:


> Could have been me ... oh, no I shaved this morning


 
I said late twenties or early thirties.... not a teenager!


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Slighty OT but I spotted my first Fridays jersey wearer on a commute this morning! Top of Burntwood Lane (by Wandsworth Common), heading down towards Earlsfield. Late twenties or early thirties maybe, with some evidence of facial hair. Any ideas?


Could have been me - although I'm fat and 39..... Riding a kaffenback which until it goes into flash summer mode is stock (ie black kit rather than the brown leather it's going to have)

Which one is Burntwood lane? The crossroads at the top of the common? I turn left and then a quick right to go down by the prison.


----------



## swarm_catcher (14 Mar 2012)

With a little bit of luck ...


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Could have been me - although I'm fat and 39..... Riding a kaffenback which until it goes into flash summer mode is stock (ie black kit rather than the brown leather it's going to have)
> 
> Which one is Burntwood lane? The crossroads at the top of the common? I turn left and then a quick right to go down by the prison.


 
Crossroads at the top with Trinity Rd. School playing fields on the left and a mini roundabout. Then it goes downhill, with a dodgy part-segregated cycle lane. Across another small RAB and down to a T junction, with Garret Lane at the bottom.


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Mar 2012)

Could well have been me - about 7? I turn off Burntwood onto Sandgate Lane, little cycle lane round the back of the bowls club and onto Lyrford Road down past the prison and cut through down to Wandsworth, not a fan of Garret Lane so try and avoid it where possible (on the way home I'm on it for a k or so before turning up Allfarthing Lane.

I had to look up most of the names of the roads though, I know them by shops/pubs/junctions etc.


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Mar 2012)

Yep - prob you then. it would have been at 7am or just before - hello!


----------



## ceepeebee (14 Mar 2012)

Hi! Was that you in front of me at the lights on the bike with the rack then?


----------



## velovoice (14 Mar 2012)

I don't think anyone's mentioned this one yet - a long time fave of mine
The Waterboys - The Whole of the Moon


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Mar 2012)

ceepeebee said:


> Hi! Was that you in front of me at the lights on the bike with the rack then?


 
Nope, I was coming up Burntwood to the x-roads, about to go straight across down Bellvue Rd


----------



## Aperitif (14 Mar 2012)

Hopefully I can join in...as a non-participant, enlarging Andy's library.


and Ms Furtado uttering those sacrosanct words @1:29


After all, everything happens on a Saturday, right?


----------



## CharlieB (14 Mar 2012)

A track I opened my radio show last night with, only for the reason that it charted exactly 50 years ago this week -
Sam Cooke - twisting the night away
When I played it, I realised I hadn't heard it for a long long while, and forgotten what a great song it is.
(Wasn't it in the soundtrack to Innerspace, over the closing credits?)


----------



## Aperitif (14 Mar 2012)

Shame it wasn't 5am Cooke, Charlie - could be dedicated to Greg &Co at The Madeira!


----------



## mmmmartin (14 Mar 2012)

CharlieB said:


> A track I opened my radio show


Hey Charlie, now then, now then, if you're going to play that sort of stuff, how can we hear this show?


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Mar 2012)

Break a leg!


----------

